# The Gold Coast Local United Brewers!



## Damien13 (16/9/12)

The GoldCLUB is a new Home Brew Club on the Gold Coast that meets on the 2nd Friday of every Month at the Burleigh Brewing Co.

Our Meeting times are 6-9pm. 


Any questions, please email [email protected] or call 0402 888 553.


Cheers!


----------



## winkle (16/9/12)

Damien13 said:


> The GoldCLUB is a new Home Brew Club on the Gold Coast that meets on the 2nd Friday of every Month at the Burleigh Brewing Co.
> 
> Our Meeting times are 6-9pm.
> 
> ...


I'll expect to see you guys take on those upstarts from Ipswich at next years QABC


----------



## dammag (16/9/12)

Damien has done a great job getting the club off the ground.

I'd just like to encourage all the less experienced brewers like myself to come along and not be shy. You will learn a lot and have your eyes opened to some great beer styles. (I think Damiens AIPA on tap is one of the best beers I've tried, and that dry stout wasn't bad either  )

The conversation and company at the first meeting was great along with the great beers.

Make sure you get along.

Damian.


----------



## Damien13 (16/9/12)

Good Afternoon GoldCLUB members!

Here is a proposal for our remaining meeting activities for 2012. As we are a new club, feel free to just come along and enjoy tasting each others beers. HOWEVER, we are mindful of the fact that many beer clubs fade quickly into obscurity when they rely on social gathering alone to fuel attendance. So, with that in mind, here are some sweet monthly activities that the more beer adventurous among us can sink our teeth into!

*October 12th Meeting*

Taste-Off


Just like the John Woo Classic 'Face Off', this will be a challenge that will involve whoever wants to take part, bringing a beer that belongs to a Style (eg Aussie Pale Ale, APA, Stout etc etc) and then all of us trying to match the mystery beers to their styles.
eg. If the pool consisted of an APA, Stout, English Bitter and IPA- we would have match these styles to the 'mystery jugs' of beer. So, Jug 1 is APA, Jug 2 is IPA, Jug 3 is stout and so on.

The member who gets the most points wins something awesome... If there is a tie, the comp will go to sudden death and no, this doesn't involve the BlackUhlans  

*November 9th Meeting*

Attack of the Clones

Just like Episode II, this month's meeting will involve those who wish to take part, cloning a beer and bringing along a longneck (or two stubbies) of the commercial beer to be marked as to how close it is to the homebrewed version. Perhaps the winner gets a Yoda figurine, and the wooden spoon is a Jar Jar Binks one??? Hehe

*December 14thMeeting*

Christmas Cheer-Beer Comp

As the name suggests, this will be a comp where we all make a Christmas beer. The only requirement for entry is that it includes aChristmas theme. And no, John, that does NOT include putting a label on it with Red and Green pubes hehehe. Each beer will then be marked as to how balanced it is, and how 'christmasy' it makes us feel!



Well, that about sums it up. As a result of our raffle last meeting (congrats again to Kegs and Damian), we are 40 bucks in the Black, so we have 40 bucks to spend on some prizes! Also, like last meeting, if you want to bring in a beer to donate to the raffle, it will be a good way for our club to build up some kitty money without any expenditure. Kegs' idea to have it give us an extra raffle ticket or two I think is a great one as well.

Let me know what you think guys, and I can't believe the buzz surrounding the formation of our new club, our facebook page has 20 members already! 

Cheers,

Damien


----------



## Damien13 (16/9/12)

dammag said:


> Damien has done a great job getting the club off the ground.
> 
> I'd just like to encourage all the less experienced brewers like myself to come along and not be shy. You will learn a lot and have your eyes opened to some great beer styles. (I think Damiens AIPA on tap is one of the best beers I've tried, and that dry stout wasn't bad either  )
> 
> ...




Hey thanks Damian!

Have you got stuck into the raffle prize yet?? Maybe next time we need to have a mark on each bottle, as I would imagine you would be opening each bottle with the thought 'wonder what the hell this beer is going to be??!' going through your head!

Kind of of like a beer russian roulette.... !

Thanks again for the kind words!! Can't wait for next months meeting!

Cheers,

Damien


----------



## dammag (16/9/12)

Yeah, I've cracked a couple of bottles so far, most have some identifying marks scribbled on the lid but I think a label with style and a brief description would be good, along with the brewers name if you are game!

I am looking forward to winning next months raffle already!

Damian.


----------



## Damien13 (16/9/12)

dammag said:


> Yeah, I've cracked a couple of bottles so far, most have some identifying marks scribbled on the lid but I think a label with style and a brief description would be good, along with the brewers name if you are game!
> 
> I am looking forward to winning next months raffle already!
> 
> Damian.




HAHAHHA love your confidence!


----------



## Damien13 (17/9/12)

To all who received my most recent email regarding activities for the remainder of 2012, awesome.

For those who didn't can you email me at [email protected] so I can add you?


Cheers!

Damien


----------



## Linz (17/9/12)

Damien13 said:


> The GoldCLUB is a new Home Brew Club on the Gold Coast that meets on the 2nd Friday of every Month at the Burleigh Brewing Co.
> 
> Our Meeting times are 6-9pm.
> 
> ...


Here I started reading it as The G Club..... Which would make the brewery the G Spot??


----------



## Damien13 (17/9/12)

hehehe noice!

Here is the link to our facebook page if anyone can't find it.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/burleighbrewers/

 See y'all at the G-spot!


----------



## kevo (17/9/12)

Damien13 said:


> Attack of the Clones
> 
> Just like Episode II, this month's meeting will involve those who wish to take part, cloning a beer and bringing along a longneck (or two stubbies) of the commercial beer to be marked as to how close it is to the homebrewed version. Perhaps the winner gets a Yoda figurine, and the wooden spoon is a Jar Jar Binks one??? Hehe
> 
> [



Could the King of the Clones win a Boba Fett figure?? He was cooler than Jango.

Jar Jar is bang on for the wooden spoon.


----------



## Damien13 (18/9/12)

HAHHA yeah... perhaps we should get the winner to choose their figurine... If we have a female winner, perhaps she would want a Natalie Portman?? And if there are any evil brewers perhaps they would want Darth Vader?? I wonder if anyone likes Jar Jar enough to intentionally wooden spoon it???


----------



## kevo (18/9/12)

Nah.. 

Female winner must take Princess Leia from Jabba's palace. 

Actually, male winner should probably choose Princess Leia from Jabba's palace too.


----------



## Damien13 (18/9/12)

kevo said:


> Nah..
> 
> Female winner must take Princess Leia from Jabba's palace.
> 
> Actually, male winner should probably choose Princess Leia from Jabba's palace too.




hehe yeah, like your style Kev,


Whatcha reckon for a prize for the 'TASTE-OFF'?? Something to do with Nicholas Cage or John Travolta?? Perhaps we should just organise some frames that we can print some funny stuff on.

Anyone out there good at that sort of stuff?

I personally suck at it...


----------



## Rik (16/10/13)

Hey is this club still running ?


----------



## kevo (16/10/13)

You bet - I think this Friday is our next meeting?

That's what I've told my wife anyway.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/70-gold-coast-local-united-brewers/


----------



## kevo (16/10/13)

It seems the last meeting was last week.

 

See you in November.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## kegs23 (16/10/13)

november 8th is the next meeting,,,,,second friday of the month


----------



## kevo (16/10/13)

Did Damian win the raffle again?


----------



## dammag (16/10/13)

No.

But you missed out on a great case swap Kev.

I recently had one of your Saisons I won in the last raffle and enjoyed it muchly.

Hope to see you next meeting!

Damian.


----------



## kevo (16/10/13)

I am so bummed.

I got a new job last week and got so carried away with interviews etc that I lost track of the weeks.

Very cranky with myself. But glad I jumped on here tonight - could have been embarrassing to rock up on friday to the locked storeroom.


----------



## tricache (11/11/13)

I'm sure they would have let you in with a few beers anyway haha


----------



## Phatsailing (21/6/14)

Hello all,

Just found this thread in the search for a homebrew club on the goldy, wondering if the brew meets are still running and if there's room for another partaker? I'm relatively new to all grain though have spent a good part of the last year building, un building and rebuilding my 3V rig and only just getting back to production phase. Will try get something presentable (drinkable) to bring along though I'm still ironing out the kinks so no promises! Pretty keen to bounce ideas off other home brewers if the club is still running. Cheers


----------



## kevo (25/6/14)

GClub is certainly still running - check out the main GClub forum for details on the next meeting. Hope to catch you there.

Cheers


----------



## kegs23 (25/6/14)

Phatsailing said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just found this thread in the search for a homebrew club on the goldy, wondering if the brew meets are still running and if there's room for another partaker? I'm relatively new to all grain though have spent a good part of the last year building, un building and rebuilding my 3V rig and only just getting back to production phase. Will try get something presentable (drinkable) to bring along though I'm still ironing out the kinks so no promises! Pretty keen to bounce ideas off other home brewers if the club is still running. Cheers


 you can join up to the facebook page awell, the goldclub,
still meeting 2nd friday night at 6pm at burligh brewing


----------



## Phatsailing (26/6/14)

Cheers Kegs,

Will do and will be down in July ( away with work)

Thanks and see you there


----------

